# Tip of the week : FREE brochures: April 17



## Tabitha (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I will try to start posting a "Tip of the Week" when I find cool ideas or suggestions for running a small business.

If anyone else has a cool tip of the week to post please do so.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If you do not already have brochures, I suggest spending about 20 minutes on this site & printing somee. the templates are simple. You can replace the clipart photos with your own photos or if you don't have photos you can search their clip art library. It's very simple to use. Don't be afraid to think outside the box. If you like the look of a brochure that was intended for a beauty shop or a per sitting service, use it, deletes the phots & customize with your own.

http://www.mybrochuremaker.com/

The brochures are printable from your home printer so you can pick up the paper of your choice. I like to use cardstock so it is a bit sturdy but you can get fancy or glossy too.


----------



## IanT (Apr 17, 2010)

awesome! Microsoft Word was giving me one hell of a headache while trying to make on on there... kept telling me the thing was outside of the printable margins or something like that... GAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Becky (Apr 18, 2010)

Ian, you should generally be able to tell microsoft word to print anyway. I've always found things to print fine.

As for tips, I've just signed up with Mad Mimi email marketing - http://www.madmimi.com. If you have 100 or less contacts, you can get a free account. It is an easy way to send out newsletters, you can add a sign-up box to your website or facebook page, you can add a link to both in your email, etc.

If you have more than 100 contacts, the accounts start from $8 a month. I've been playing with it tonight, and it seems really easy. All I need now is for someone to sign up!

If you want to take a look at the sign-up box, my facebook is http://www.facebook.com/BubblesAndStuff


----------



## madpiano (Apr 24, 2010)

if you have Microsoft office (I assume you have as you had an issue with MS Word), then you should also have Microsoft Publisher ? There are several Brochure Templates and it is easier to use than MS Word for Business Cards and Brochures, Catalogues, Flyers....


----------

